# 2011 Madone 4.5 vs 2012 Madone 4.5



## rqlt29a (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a big difference between the 2011 TCT Carbon frame and the 2012 OCLV Carbon frame?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

No. It is just the terminolgy. The 4.5 is still made in Taiwan using the same carbon.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just marketing. 

They'd call it GB (God's Best) Carbon if they thought they could get away with it and sell a dozen more bikes by doing so.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

The carbon is the same, but the frame itself is different.
The 2012 has BB90 & a braze-on style FD mount, and a different fork.


----------



## CashMoney (Feb 28, 2012)

Does the 2012 Madone 4.5 only come with a triple???? Close to pulling the trigger on one but do not want the triple.


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

According to the trek website it also comes in a compact double

I've found that shops usually stock one and not the other and if you wanted the other ... they order it in

Trek Bicycle

Crank

Shimano R565, 50/34 (compact)

Cassette

Shimano Tiagra 12-30, 10 speed


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

My dad has the 2011. I have the 2012. The tube shapes are a little different. The bottom bracket is different. 

The 4.5 does come in both the compact and triple.


----------

